# Mark Richt rips reporter for quoting UGA VIII



## DeWalt (Apr 1, 2010)

Mark Richt rips reporter for quoting UGA VIII



 RUSS

 In an uncharacteristic verbal assault, Georgia head football coach Mark Richt "took to task" a reporter from Modern Dog Magazine.

The entire dust-up stems from a recent interview in which the reporter from MDM quoted UGA VIII earlier this week and has made the rounds throughout the blogosphere and mainstream media:

    "Russ, well you could never tell...I mean he has filled in admirably and all...and I guess he's a real Bulldog...he's just not a real white Bulldog..."

Russ, the 5-year-old, half-brother of UGA VII who died suddenly in November, 2009, has been the fill-in top-Dawg mascot for the Georgia Football team.  As such, he finished the season strong with a 2-0 record including an impressive ground attacking scorched earth policy steamroll, epic whipping, teh awesomest Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- kicking "upset" victory over favored Georgia Tech (snicker). 

Despite Russ' success, the owner's and keeper's of the UGA line, the Seiler's of Savannah, opted to retire Russ after his brief run with a direct descendent of UGA VII, perhaps citing youth and white-ness of fur.  However, it is quite evident that UGA VIII is not averse to speaking his mind.

Recently after practice, coach Richt uncharacteristically singled out the reporter, pointed briefly, and raised his voice to an unusually high pitch:



    "You're a bad reporter.  UGA VIII has never missed obedience class and has not once piddled on the carpet.  You do that again, and you're not allowed back on this practice field, walking path, or even pet area." 

 The reporter, with about 20 witnesses including fans and other media members (unfortunately, no one had a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- camera phone), within earshot, replied,

    "C'mon, coach...I'll play by the rules...I was just quoting the Dawg.  And I don't think that I was the only one (to quote) the dog.  Besides, how often does a dog even talk?  It's not like he's NOT going to be quoted." 

Coach Richt, obviously incensed at this point, further escalated the entire episode:

    "Let me tell you something.  That Dawg is a great pooch.  If that was my puppy, you and I would be going at it right now, and I'm not talkin' about slingin' poop..."

 The editor of "Modern Dog Magazine" declined comment, as did the reporter.  Criticism of coach Richt for his handling of the incident in such a public forum has been far-reaching. 



UGA VIII .  OMG, he's still so cute....and apparantly talks too much.

Quoted from the SB Nation community devoted to the Georgia Bulldogs.


----------



## Sargent (Apr 1, 2010)

Is this real? Or is it from the Onion?


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 1, 2010)

yup...figures it'd come on fool's day from a gator fan.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 1, 2010)

Here we go.



Tebow Announces He Will Enter Draft As Tight End!

In a surprising announcement this morning, Tim Tebow seems to have finally come to his senses. Tebow announced at a Thursday morning press conference that he will enter the 2010 NFL draft as a tight end instead of quarterback. The decision comes after much speculation and expert analysis of Tebow's crappy throwing motion. Draft experts have told Tebow that throwing like a girl may work when you play for the *******s, but not so much against the big boys. Now, as a tight end, Tebow can really focus more on his star status, and less on the play book.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## DeWalt (Apr 1, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> This is just stupid.  That is all.



Aggree ... stupid...also from one of your people...




Sargent said:


> Is this real? Or is it from the Onion?



http://www.dawgsports.com/



rjcruiser said:


> yup...figures it'd come on fool's day from a gator fan.



 Lighten Up Francis


----------



## DeWalt (Apr 1, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*This is just stupid. That is all.



*


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 1, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *This is just stupid. That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> *



nah it's funny.  You know it is.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 1, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *This is just stupid. That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lighten up Francis.


----------



## cardfan (Apr 2, 2010)

after the last ones short run...shouldn't this one be called UGA VII.5


----------

